# Renting Road Bikes Near Uzes



## nordy643 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have a friend who is traveling from the US to the Uzes area of France who would like to see about renting a road bike to ride. He did some searching online but did not have any luck identifying any places to rent bikes from. Does anybody have any experience renting from that area with recommendations? If you rent from a local shop, do you need to speak French in order for them to help you?

Any help is appreciated!

My attempt at my rusty French

Salut,

J'ai un ami qui voyage à Uzès y il voudrait louer un vélo de route à monter. Il a cherché sur l'internet mais il n'a pas eu de chance identifier des places à louer un vélo de route. Es qu'il y a des personnes qui savent un place à louer? Si on loue d'un magasin de vélo, on a besoin de parler en Francais?

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses!


----------

